
Show HN: Load that 30 year old ROM and boot this Pinball Machine - michu
https://playfield.dev/
======
michu
Just in case you are asking yourself what you see, the answer is - it's a
pinball "backend" \- aka the emulated CPU, ASIC, switches and more.

The Pinball playfield ("frontend") is not emulated - but you can emulate it by
enable or disable switches.

Main goal is to preserve all those great games/DMD animations, explore how to
crash the system and play!

~~~
umtksa
I'm not a pinball guy but I guess you need to make a video or some kind of
tutorial to explain a little bit, I just enabled and disabled some random
switches and some random pixels blinked :)

~~~
michu
there are already thousands of pages written for that - at
[https://www.ipdb.org/search.pl](https://www.ipdb.org/search.pl). there you
can download the manual of each pinball game - including a description how the
game works!

------
karmakaze
Probably not in the spirit of a pinball preservationalist but could this be
used on an RPi to drive the mechanicals of the real thing?

Or is the electronics so much more reliable/available relative to the moving
parts that it makes little difference?

~~~
michu
that should be perfectly doable. in fact i try exactly this - running the
whole machine powered by my emu and running js... i need a couple of
additional stuff (handle the real time part) but i will keep you updated!

~~~
karmakaze
Cool. so this has a practical application.

------
ameesdotme
Incredibly cool project with a really nice artistic touch as well. Great work!

